# how does your state rank?



## KenpoTex (Feb 7, 2008)

The Brady Campaign *spits and mutters something the censor won't allow* has released their report card regarding state gun laws.  In this case, bad is good since their definition of "good" means that the state oppresses the freedom of its citizens.
I'm proud to say MO is tied for next-to-last (though there are inaccuracies in their info...we should be tied for last along with KY and OK ).

http://www.bradycampaign.org/xshare/pdf/scorecard/2007/2007_scorecard_rankings.pdf


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm, they rated Alabama higher than they should have.  

They claim that Alabama is a "may-issue" state for concealed carry, and that the police have the power to deny a permit to anyone.  While that may be true, had they done their research, they would find that anyone who has a clean record, behaves while filling out and turning the application, never gets denied.  

If anything, Alabama is pretty much a "shall issue" state, and it's much easier for law-abiding folks to get permits here than in many "shall issue" states.  


Then again, the Brady Campaign has always been known for flat-out ignorance and distortion of the facts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2008)

Fascinating that Michigan is number 10 as you can get a CPL here very easily. (with one day of training)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well Texas is tied for 29th


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

6th


----------



## tellner (Feb 7, 2008)

Fourteen. Hmm. We'll have to do worse next time.

Seriously, that's very strange. Oregon is "shall issue" with range protection and preemption. You can own Class III weapons, and open carry is technically legal in much of the State. I can't see how this makes my State more restrictive than Colorado which has none of that or Alabama which is gun-friendly but which is actually "may issue" or Washington which doesn't permit ownership of Class III at all.


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

tellner said:


> Fourteen. Hmm. We'll have to do worse next time.
> 
> Seriously, that's very strange. Oregon is "shall issue" with range protection and preemption. You can own Class III weapons, and open carry is technically legal in much of the State. I can't see how this makes my State more restrictive than Colorado which has none of that or Alabama which is gun-friendly but which is actually "may issue" or Washington which doesn't permit ownership of Class III at all.



I saw one of those before, and had the same questions. I think our "good" rating had something to do with the required instant background checks, and the 21 age for pistols. Stuff that I don't feel to bad about having.


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

Here, this link provides more detail.

http://www.bradycampaign.org/legislation/state/

Oregon still only scored 18% on their little test, mostly because of insignificant little stuff.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2008)

Tied with Orygun and Virginya at 14. Makes sense, but ... I think we're a little more lenient than OR ... not by much, but ... whatever.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 7, 2008)

Kalifornistan. 
*Numbah 1!!!*


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> Kalifornistan.
> *Numbah 1!!!*



You must be so proud.

Sometimes I get weirded out just by living 30 miles from the border.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 7, 2008)

thardey said:


> You must be so proud.
> 
> Sometimes I get weirded out just by living 30 miles from the border.



Yeah, I live in the High Desert. Up here, the "freaked out" cancels out the "weirded out". I'm just a hop away from Big Bear, though, & the flat open country accommodates our long bolt guns rather nicely...


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> Yeah, I live in the High Desert. Up here, the "freaked out" cancels out the "weirded out". I'm just a hop away from Big Bear, though, & the flat open country accommodates our long bolt guns rather nicely...



I spent a few months in Murietta. I would often escape to the desert with my motorcycle on weekends. Beautiful country.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, the state I use to live in is tide for 3rd, how did I end up in this good for nothing 6th ranked state :miffer:


----------



## Radhnoti (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice to see my state of KY is doing SOMETHING right.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 7, 2008)

Radhnoti said:


> Nice to see my state of KY is doing SOMETHING right.



Hell yes! If Kalifornia had Kentucky's gun laws, I *really* wouldn't mind living here.


----------



## chinto (Feb 7, 2008)

not as bad as I was afraid .. but not as good as I wish.


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2008)

Where is the District of Colombia on that list?


----------



## tellner (Feb 8, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Where is the District of Colombia on that list?



Ah, well, they were only talking about _amateurs_. DC is in a league by itself. It is funny that with a Republican majority since the mid 1990s and control of both houses and the Presidency for seven years they couldn't get around to overturning the DC gun ban. Couldn't be because there are all those *shudder* Negroes living there. Nah...


----------



## billybybose (Feb 9, 2008)

6 way tie for 37th.Az.


----------



## grydth (Feb 9, 2008)

Like Xue, I've lived in both New York and Mass and am unsurpised at the "good" numbers...... 

But soon this list will be irrelevant, as we are about to share Hellary with the rest of you, well, once she's done stealing the convention from Obama...... then in a few years, every state will be tied for #1..... though it'll smell like #2...... brave new world ahead.


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 1, 2008)

Isn't it ironic that the states that gets the most points have the highest amount of gun violence. Gun Control DOES NOT WORK!!
A well armed society is a polite society.


----------



## HebrewCossack (Mar 31, 2008)

my state got T-44!!!!


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 31, 2008)

People's Republic of Maryland: #5

Interesting that's about where we rank for taxes, as well.
Or as our Governor would say, "What's in YOUR wallet?"


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 1, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> The Brady Campaign *spits and mutters something the censor won't allow* has released their report card regarding state gun laws. In this case, bad is good since their definition of "good" means that the state oppresses the freedom of its citizens.
> I'm proud to say MO is tied for next-to-last (though there are inaccuracies in their info...we should be tied for last along with KY and OK ).
> 
> http://www.bradycampaign.org/xshare/pdf/scorecard/2007/2007_scorecard_rankings.pdf


 YAAWWW for MISSOURI!  The Brady Bunch can kiss my <expletive delete>!

I only ask myself now what I as a Missourian can do to help make Missouri DEAD LAST on the Brady Bunch LIST!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 1, 2008)

thardey said:


> I saw one of those before, and had the same questions. I think our "good" rating had something to do with the required instant background checks, and the 21 age for pistols. Stuff that I don't feel to bad about having.


  I believe those are already federal laws for FFL holders to sell guns in the entire country......if the Brady's are claiming otherwise, it wouldn't surprise me.....they often distort and lie about things like that.......MUCH like they did when they tried to PAD the statistics on 'Child Gun victims' by including 19 year old gang members SHOT BY POLICE while committing a violent felony as 'child gun violence victims'.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Fascinating that Michigan is number 10 as you can get a CPL here very easily. (with one day of training)




Maybe it is because of all the caveats that makes it illegal to carry the firearm anywhere???


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2008)

My state is #1.

But in Orange County, back when we had a certain sheriff, CCW license was a rubber stamp for all US citizens over the age of 21 (forgot the age) with a clean record.

In Los Angeles you need to be in politics, be a big actor, or join certain groups.  

The sheriff in LA and the sheriff in OC have different POVs about gun control.  The LA Sheriff website makes you jump through hoops before you can download the application for a CCW.  The OC Sheriff website in one click away.

Los Angeles wants to keep the guns mainly for the LEOs.  So a law abiding citizen has no gun.  High probability that mugger with the gun probably doesn't have a CCW license.  This is a tough situation for the law abiding citizen.


----------



## tkd1964 (Apr 4, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Fascinating that Michigan is number 10 as you can get a CPL here very easily. (with one day of training)


 
Not only that, you can own classIII weapons and no city can make a gun law more stringent than the State. Many cities like NY, Chicago, etc. have more strict rules then the state does and this causes problems with travelers who don't know the law.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 6, 2008)

Well Florida is T-32 on that list but things have changed here in the Sunshine State. The Castle Doctrine law is now in effect where law abiding citizens don't have to submit to a criminal they can now stand their ground and fight. Also a bill just passed allowing law abiding gun owners to be able to carry their firearms to work in their vehicles with the exception to prisons, schools, and certain other government buildings. The only thing I don't like or agree with and I'm not sure if it is a State matter but Police officers who train with firearms regularly and/or are firearms instructors have to abide by the mandatory 3 day waiting period on a gun where Joe Shmoe who takes a gun safety course and demonstrates he can point and shoot a gun in the right direction and gets a concealed weapons permit does not have to wait 3 days when they buy a handgun. That doesn't make sense to me but sae la vie.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 7, 2008)

Fla. has a 3 day waiting period...huh, news to me.

Would the cops be able to skip the waiting period if they had a CCW permit (apart from their status as LE)?


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 8, 2008)

See thats the thing that makes it all crazy...Cops train yearly with their firearms by having to qualify according to their agency's standards. Not to mention they received in depth instruction on firearms in the academy. But cops still have to wait 3 days before receiving a gun purchased with the exception of a trade in or if he/she carries a Concealed Weapons Permit.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

People's Republik of Maryland #5


----------



## 7starmarc (May 30, 2008)

California - We're number one! We're numbe....  oh crap.

I understand that here in the Golden State, we have about a year and a half before our "number one" status will be by an even larger margin (via the microstamping law, see link below) 

http://www.pafoa.org/forum/national-11/10451-ca-microstamping-bill-passed.html


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 30, 2008)

How does it rate? So well I sing.... (ok, I'm trying not to have a big head over this.)

Texas, our Texas! All hail the mighty State!
Texas, our Texas! So wonderful so great! 
Boldest and grandest, Withstanding ev'ry test; 
O Empire wide and glorious, You stand supremely blest. 

God bless you Texas! And keep you brave and strong, 
That you may grow in power and worth, Thro'out the ages long.

Texas, O Texas! Your freeborn single star, 
Sends out its radiance to nations near and far. 
Emblem of freedom! It sets our hearts aglow, 
With thoughts of San Jacinto and glorious Alamo. 

God bless you Texas! And keep you brave and strong, 
That you may grow in power and worth, Thro'out the ages long.

Texas, dear Texas! From tyrant grip now free, 
Shines forth in splendor your star of destiny! 
Mother of heroes! We come your children true, 
Proclaiming our allegiance, our faith, our love for you. 

God bless you Texas! And keep you brave and strong, 
That you may grow in power and worth, Thro'out the ages long.


----------

